# The YouTube Cohiba Kid



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Introducing the YouTube Cohiba Kid,teaching us all how to really smoke a SigloVI.






I think i've been doing it all wrong......

a) Puff every 4 seconds....

b) Look at it every 5.5 seconds, make sure it's still there...

c) Pimp myself out...

d) Listen to some "beats"...

e) Get me a Cohiba ashtray,AND lighter !

If it's been posted before then sorry folks,i'm bored at work and needed a laugh


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

O man I forgot I made that video, how embarassing:al


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Well that wasted 32 seconds of my life . . . .



Ron


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I've been smokin wrong all this time too... thanks for the vid!

that guy deserves a medal


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

is this on a loop? it looked like the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

King James said:


> I've been smokin wrong all this time too... thanks for the vid!
> 
> that guy deserves a medal


You didn't see the gold chain around his neck?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

he's got to be tired. Jeez.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

That kid was a nerd


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I think he just has an oral fixation.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'M GETTING NAUSIOUS WATCHING THIS.

It looks like he isn't gewtting a very good draw. Like he really has to suck on that thing...


$1 says he puked


B:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

:sb

[RANT]
When posers and old traditions collide. There is something about this that really pisses me off. Young men will watch this and come away as ignorant as this kid. If I knew how I would post a counter video explaining old traditions and the BOTL...not for this idiot, but to honor the truth. For old farts like myself traditions are sacred and this is a mockery.
[/RANT]


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some good entertainment there


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

This d*uchebag has tons of movies on there too. Common theme: Smoking like a f*cktard and EVERY cigar that he has is terrible to draw on. This makes me embarassed to smoke cigars.

But boy, does he have the hookup on Maduro Cohibas.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

That is great.:r:r


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

RGD said:


> Well that wasted 32 seconds of my life . . . .
> 
> Ron


I made it to :38. What a weirdo.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

This one's hilarious.






Cohiba Sublimes '04 Limited Edition Maduro. "Best cigar ever".


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

He's my new hero. My goal is to be like him one day.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Something is wrong with this kid :r

One of his non cigar related clips,he sounds Eastern European....






"Sum wun peez me ohff "......


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Hilarious. And so much STYLE. The ladies must be all over him.

The word "choad" comes to mind...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I lasted thru 28 seconds of that first video. What a loser.

He's the poster boy for Pro-Choice.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll go on record and agree with all that's been said already. Sheesh, what a clueless idiot!:r

And......

......since the question is going to come up eventually, I'll go ahead and answer it:

Yes, it's fake. He bought the cigar/lighter/ashtray combo which included a 3-pack of bogus stogies!


----------



## Fresh50 (Jun 29, 2007)

I had to post a comment!


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

forget that crap, i think its those fetish smoker weirdos anyway.

i found this cohiba video far more enjoyable.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RGD said:


> Well that wasted 32 seconds of my life . . . .


:tpd: No kidding... way to ruin a beautiful cigar. :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

that is to funny he looks like a meth head


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Corona Gigante said:


> This one's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, with the music selection in the background and the "sucking-a-volvo-through-a-drinking-straw" action going on, it looks like an instructional workout video.

Bad... very bad.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

:r:rI'm sorry, this guy's moronic videos have had me cracking up all day.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Fresh50 said:


> I had to post a comment!


On which video? Which comment is yours?

That guy definitely has it all wrong.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

What a maroon


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

What a waste of a good cigar.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Jbailey said:


> What a waste of a good cigar.


I've got a sneaking suspicion that cigar wasn't what he believed it to be.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> This one's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... the draw on that must be tighter than the '04 election!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Kimyounil said:


> He's my new hero. My goal is to be like him one day.


JUST DIP YOUR SMOKES IN WATER BEFORE LIGHTING THEM AND YOU WILL BE SET.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

All that puffing and no smoke, his cigars suck like he does !


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Did anyone actually make it to the end. At the end the cigar is canoed half way down.:r:r


----------



## Zenistar (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks like he gives good head anyway!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

hova45 said:


> that is to funny he looks like a meth head


he's hitting that cigar like a meth pipe


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just unbelievable. Someone put him out of his misery.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

He looks right at home sucking on a long, round object! This is a prime example of why I'm glad I don't have any kids.

Mel


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

What The Hell!!


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like he was smoking a large joint rather than a Siglo. What a waste. :sb


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I had to post a comment as well. That in itself is strange as I never post on youtube.

He's a jackass.

Anyway, I thought I'd contribute something that looked a little insane to me.

Guy inhales through a HUGE cigar.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

No1der said:


> Guy inhales through a HUGE cigar.


W...T...F....


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

jpa0741 said:


> Did anyone actually make it to the end. At the end the cigar is canoed half way down.:r:r


Of course the cigar is canoed at the end, someone needs to tell the poor sap not do store his cigars directly in the pg solution. It looks like his cigars are way over humidified, but what does it matter he can't be tasting the cigar anyway smoking like that.


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Watch his other video where he chugs 4 pints of beer and almostu.:r


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

Jungle_Rat said:


> Something is wrong with this kid :r
> 
> One of his non cigar related clips,he sounds Eastern European....


Budapest.



rutkus said:


> forget that crap, i think its those fetish smoker weirdos anyway.
> 
> i found this cohiba video far more enjoyable.


That humi looks amazing.



macms said:


> :sb
> 
> [RANT]
> When posers and old traditions collide. There is something about this that really pisses me off. Young men will watch this and come away as ignorant as this kid. If I knew how I would post a counter video explaining old traditions and the BOTL...not for this idiot, but to honor the truth. For old farts like myself traditions are sacred and this is a mockery.
> [/RANT]















Watch in order.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

WTF???


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

daniel2001 said:


> Watch in order.


Thank you.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's another waste of human DNA


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Here's another waste of human DNA


Yeah I've woke up with a morning cigar. oops did I say that out loud


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Trout said:


> Yeah I've woke up with a morning cigar. oops did I say that out loud


:r:r:r


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

macms said:


> Thank you.


Its a good watch.


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

WTF ..... Pole Smoker !


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously, I just want to take the cigar and beat him over the head with it! :r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh man, I wanna have blue hair like this guy. He looks soooo cool! That and the fact that he's sucking on that gar like it's a frozen McDonalds milkshake!



pnoon said:


> Here's another waste of human DNA


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Here's another waste of human DNA


OK, now I'm noticing all these vid's on Youtube of dudes taking gigantic hits off cigars and pipes. Is this some sort of trend or movement? They seem to have fans according to the comments. WTF????


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

That dude is straight up retarded.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Is that supposed to be "Cristale" on the bed in front of him?
What a 'tard.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> OK, now I'm noticing all these vid's on Youtube of dudes taking gigantic hits off cigars and pipes. Is this some sort of trend or movement? They seem to have fans according to the comments. WTF????


You tube is a catalog of psychological oddities. In an almost Darwinian process of selection, there is an enormous amount of total crap posted, some of it gets an audience, so more of the same gets posted. It beats me what kind of a perv wants to watch some sweaty bald dude sucking on a 140 rg cigar, or "chicks with guns", or whatever, but so long as all the participants are consenting adults, I don't really care. And when the results are as hilarious as Cohiba kid, well, everyone wins, right?


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

It just won't stop!!!!!





=


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> It just won't stop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, my stomach hurts, you made me spit coffee.

PI actually makes a foot and a half long cigar?

Someone does?

Does it have clowns on the band?

Does it go BOOM eventually?

BTW, the funniest part of that link is someone posted that "It might be crap but it looks cool." The kid deserves a smack on the back of the head. And thats just for his selection of hideously bad soundtrack music.


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

Like a few have already mentioned,it's interesting how something like TV (especially music vids/stars) influences kids,you have this Cohiba Kid all gangsta'd up sucking away on his cigar nodding his head to some hip-hop thinking it's how you do it....

In one clip he's smoking that massive Puros Indios just because it'll attract attention and it's something of a novelty.Will he ever try something like a PSD4,Monty,etc ?, not likely.

It's just like my present home country (South Africa), there is a whole new breed of young "big money" corporate types coming in that are only interested in brands.They'll buy a Cohiba simply because it's Cuban,it's expensive,and it's the thing to be seen with at a club.

It's a sign of the times I guess. :tg


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

This is by far the biggest case of Douchebaggery I have ever seen.

*NOTE: I give credit to OtterAKL4987 for the use of the word Douchebaggery* :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Jungle_Rat said:


> ...In one clip he's smoking that massive Puros Indios just because it'll attract attention and it's something of a novelty...


Uh, do0d, like, your avatar?


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

What a ******. 

Its a shame that he's not ended up in the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

mike32312 said:


> So this is what watching gay p o r n is like. :r


:r:r:r:r Owie...stomach hurts...


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

daniel2001 said:


> What a ******.


Not cool.

You know, that guy in the video is clearly, woefully misguided, but I find it both surprising and disappointing how quick on the draw some folks are with the racism and bigotry. It's 2007. Try to catch up.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

ColdCuts said:


> Not cool.
> 
> You know, that guy in the video is clearly, woefully misguided, but I find it both surprising and disappointing how quick on the draw some folks are with the racism and bigotry. It's 2007. Try to catch up.


^ This.

Why concern yourself with how someone else smokes unless you want to correct them (gracefully). Let him enjoy his cigar if that's what he gets out of it.

FWIW: It's threads like this that have kept me from visiting CS regularly since I signed up.
+Rep to ColdCuts for being logical.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Is that supposed to be "Cristale" on the bed in front of him?
> What a 'tard.


Looks like HC7.


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

ColdCuts said:


> You know, that guy in the video is clearly, woefully misguided, but I find it both surprising and disappointing how quick on the draw some folks are with the racism and bigotry. It's 2007. Try to catch up.


I don't mean to be a killjoy. That guy IS a bit of a douche bag. But, the off-color remarks are well out of line.

BTW, I don't think the videos in question have much, if anything, to do with appreciating a fine cigar. I think they're more to do with some unusual fetish not at all related to what we're doing here at CS--at least as far as I know. :r

P.S. Yeah, I know I just quoted myself. :bn


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Jungle_Rat
> ...In one clip he's smoking that massive Puros Indios just because it'll attract attention and it's something of a novelty...





Corona Gigante said:


> Uh, do0d, like, your avatar?


well "do0d"...

My avatar is a picture of Joe Frasson,NASCAR fans will know him from the 60's. 

Tha av aint me.

(edit: I got docked RG for this thread ?,wow.)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jungle_Rat said:


> (edit: I got docked RG for this thread ?,wow.)


fyi - RG dings are supposed to be kept private. please keep them that way.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> It just won't stop!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read the comments... they make EVERYTHING far worse!!!!!


----------



## Jungle_Rat (Feb 19, 2006)

pnoon said:


> fyi - RG dings are supposed to be kept private. please keep them that way.


Never knew that.Sorry.:tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Jungle_Rat said:


> well "do0d"...
> 
> My avatar is a picture of Joe Frasson,NASCAR fans will know him from the 60's.
> 
> Tha av aint me.


Whatever. It sure is a big rg. No offense intended.



ColdCuts said:


> BTW, I don't think the videos in question have much, if anything, to do with appreciating a fine cigar. I think they're more to do with some unusual fetish not at all related to what we're doing here at CS--at least as far as I know. :r


Case in point:


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL! I found the videos amusing to say the least. Cuban cigars have been in the rap/hip-hop scene for years now. Jay-Z really brought the cuban cigar to the forefront of hip-hop. Locally there's even an on-air radio DJ that goes by the name "Antonio the Cuban Cigar Smoker." 

This wanksta is merely emulating what he sees and has a disturbing lack of common sense. Videos like this don't surprise me but they're still funny to watch nonetheless! :r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

avid toker said:


> This wanksta...


:r Priceless!!!! :r


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

What a BOOB....This has to be the funniest thing I've seen in awhile!


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

What was he doing wrong??







































That was hilarious! I love how he has to look at the stick after every draw :r


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Here's another waste of human DNA


Whats he doing with his right hand????? Looks like its moving....


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> You tube is a catalog of psychological oddities. In an almost Darwinian process of selection, there is an enormous amount of total crap posted, some of it gets an audience, so more of the same gets posted. It beats me what kind of a perv wants to watch some sweaty bald dude sucking on a 140 rg cigar, or "chicks with guns", or whatever, but so long as all the participants are consenting adults, I don't really care. And when the results are as hilarious as Cohiba kid, well, everyone wins, right?


Good analysis CG, I agree with everything you said.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

If only cigar smokers were this passionate..






It's kinda funny to me after 1:00..


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:rAwesome now I know what i have been doing wrong all this time:r


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i was waiting for him to literally suck his brain out thru that cigar. cripes, MY head hurts after watching that display - he was 1/4 done with that monster in 6 minutes. i really hope this is where the glass top boxes are going...

and yeah - the sublime EL video was just as good - "f***, this is da life"


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I think we've all beaten this one to death.
Thread closed.


----------

